# What's at your CCO?



## Ada (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyone have any good CCO finds lately? LE stuff, MSFs, pigments, etc? I'm specifically wondering about the Arundel Mills CCO, but I'd like to hear what other people's CCOs have too!


----------



## ledonatella (Apr 9, 2006)

My CCO (Grove City PA) had alot of cream blushes, studio fix, shadows (nothing too great though, mostly mattes and veluxes), no MSF's, 2 of the holiday eye palettes (magenta & teal), lots of pro-longwear lipsticks, some glitter liners, almost all the fluid-lines, and skin care stuff. There's about 3 rows of shelves of MAC stuff now, but hardly much to write home about.


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 9, 2006)

i'd certainly like to know if there's anything worthwhile at the Arundel Mills CCO!  i feel like the only MAC addict in Baltimore sometimes, so it's good to see someone else on here!


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I stopped at the Arundel Mills one last month, they didn't have much.  I know they had most of the fluidlines and not much else.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_My CCO (Grove City PA) had alot of cream blushes, studio fix, shadows (nothing too great though, mostly mattes and veluxes), no MSF's, 2 of the holiday eye palettes (magenta & teal), lots of pro-longwear lipsticks, some glitter liners, almost all the fluid-lines, and skin care stuff. There's about 3 rows of shelves of MAC stuff now, but hardly much to write home about._

 
I'm planning to go to this one in May as well as the one in Reading, PA


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 9, 2006)

The one at arundel is in Saks right??? I hate that mall but I may have to go just for that. Maybe after I hit up the MAC counter in Columbia.


----------



## alysia (Apr 9, 2006)

what IS CCO? I live in Canada so...


----------



## cletus2894 (Apr 9, 2006)

I went to the CCO in Arundel Mills about 2 weeks ago.  They had a crapload of face stuff (foundation, powder, etc).  They really didn't have that much else worthwhile.  There were only about 5 different eyeshadows and some lipsticks and lipglasses.  I did get a lip glass, 2 fluidlines and a brush, but that was it.  So, it really wasn't worth the trip unless you're already planning on going there - especially since traffic around there is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 9, 2006)

My boyfriend took me to a wedding in Orlando and we drove right by the CCO exit and he wouldn't stop! Tragedy!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 10, 2006)

A CCO is a Cosmetics Company Outlet for Estee Lauder brands.  They have extras, discontinued, and gift with purchase items for sales at a discount.  They are pretty fun when you find good things!


----------



## Alison (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_what IS CCO? I live in Canada so..._

 
As far as I know there are no CCO stores in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I will deffinitely be checking out the one in Las Vegas when I am there this May.


----------



## alysia (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 
_A CCO is a Cosmetics Company Outlet for Estee Lauder brands.  They have extras, discontinued, and gift with purchase items for sales at a discount.  They are pretty fun when you find good things!_

 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I want one...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 10, 2006)

I went this weekend to my nearest CCO (@ the Ontario Mills in Ontario, So. Cali)and they had: the lipgelee mini set ($20), the Nordstrom holiday face palette ($29.50 iirc), one of the holiday eye palettes (can't remember which one), 2 glitz gloss Afterparty and Girls Got it ($10), 2 blushcremes Sweet William and Blossoming ($12 or $13), a few CCBs, tons of foundation stuff, Rich Purple pig ($13 iirc), 2 mineralize e/s Noble and Aristrocat and that's all I remember


----------



## HotPink (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ada* 
_Anyone have any good CCO finds lately? LE stuff, MSFs, pigments, etc? I'm specifically wondering about the Arundel Mills CCO, but I'd like to hear what other people's CCOs have too!_

 
They have a few good finds from time to time.  I was there a week ago and the items that stood out to me were Leisuretime, Belle Azure, Romantique and Anti-establishment e/s.  They have also had Silly Goose in the past, but I'm not sure if there were any there last week.  I'm pretty sure they had Aristocrat and Little Madame Mineralize e/s.  They had all 5 at one point.  They also had the Bloomsberry/Tigerlily blush duo.

They also had a lot of holiday exclusives.  I saw at least two of the lip palettes and they had the warm e/s palette.  I think they also had the shadestick set and the paint set.  A few weeks ago they had the teal brush set, but I didn't see it there last week.  They also had the teal holiday exclusive set from 2004.

As far as LE lip products, they had Pink Aperitif l/s, Magnetique, Oi! Oi! Oi!, Fine China and Heartthrob l/g.  I know there were others but I can't remember what they were.  They also had the cremestick lip liners from Culturebloom.

They usually also have a ton of Fluidlines.  I am pretty sure they had Non-conformist and Iris Eyes.  There are a lot of others that I can't really think of right now.

I try to go there at least once a month, and I pretty much come away with at least one or two things each time I go.  I was told that they get inventory in the first of each month and it apparently takes them a week or two to put it out.  I may go there next week, so I will post an update if there is anything new.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 26, 2006)

my CCO in franklin Mills PA had a ton of 2005 stuff (lip and eyes), the usual matte and veluxe crappy e/s, almost all fluidlines, a lot of blushes and 4 dark brown CCB's and a ton of dark foundations.
I went there right after they got their delivery and scored Sunplosion, but when i went back for more 2 days later they were sold out.
I got the last Sweet Sage and Rich Ground fluidlines, Sunplosion, Say Yeah and 2 teal brush sets.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPink* 
_I was told that they get inventory in the first of each month and it apparently takes them a week or two to put it out._

 
thw ladies at my CCO refuse to tell me when they get their delivery. I went there last week (the third week of the month) and they were fully stocked, looked like they just got their stuff in.


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 27, 2006)

Mine (Myrtle Beach, SC) has Frost pigment, Dark Soul pigment, Rich Purple pigment, Steel Blue pigment, a ton of eyeshadows, some LE, most of the Mineralize Eye Shadows, creme eyeliners, glitter eyeliners in 1 or 2 colors, Shadesticks in a couple of colors, TONS of paints, about 6 different Nordie or Saks exclusive palettes, TONS of lippies, wipes, Cleanser, TONS of blush, some foundations and powders, including delicacy and a couple of other highlighters.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 27, 2006)

If anyone is near the Edinburgh, IN CCO, I'd love to know what kind of things they have - it's an hour and a half away from me but I'm definitely up for making a trip for the right items!


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_my CCO in franklin Mills PA had a ton of 2005 stuff (lip and eyes), the usual matte and veluxe crappy e/s, almost all fluidlines, a lot of blushes and 4 dark brown CCB's and a ton of dark foundations.
I went there right after they got their delivery and scored Sunplosion, but when i went back for more 2 days later they were sold out.
I got the last Sweet Sage and Rich Ground fluidlines, Sunplosion, Say Yeah and 2 teal brush sets._

 
I go there too! I hate most of the girls that work there, they're really snotty :-/


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_I go there too! I hate most of the girls that work there, they're really snotty :-/_

 
yeah, tell me about it. I called to ask when they're getting their delivery since they're a decent drive away and they wouldn't tell me even though they just got it !!!!! What's the deal with that?
Luckily i went there anyway, they were sold out of pretty much all good stuff within a day.


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_yeah, tell me about it. I called to ask when they're getting their delivery since they're a decent drive away and they wouldn't tell me even though they just got it !!!!! What's the deal with that?
Luckily i went there anyway, they were sold out of pretty much all good stuff within a day._

 
Funny, we were probably there like the same day. I think it was a Tuesday that I was there and got lots of good stuff. I called and they said "we just got a few eye shadows, nothing special". I live in South Jersey and it's a good 20 minutes + traffic away but I decided to make the drive anyway, good think I did ! =) I think they shouldd be getting stuff within the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_Funny, we were probably there like the same day. I think it was a Tuesday that I was there and got lots of good stuff. I called and they said "we just got a few eye shadows, nothing special". I live in South Jersey and it's a good 20 minutes + traffic away but I decided to make the drive anyway, good think I did ! =) I think they shouldd be getting stuff within the next 2 weeks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahah, yeah, i did go there tuesday! My first trip out there was Saturday, that must've been the day after they got their shipment! I got fluidlines and 2 e/s, then went back there on tuesday to do some CP's and they were out of pretty much all good e/s! They had Sunplosion on saturday, it was completely gone by tuesday. Pretty much all of their Veluxe Pearls were gone by tuesday. 
I figured out that they must be getting their shipments the 3rd week of the month.


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_hahahahah, yeah, i did go there tuesday! My first trip out there was Saturday, that must've been the day after they got their shipment! I got fluidlines and 2 e/s, then went back there on tuesday to do some CP's and they were out of pretty much all good e/s! They had Sunplosion on saturday, it was completely gone by tuesday. Pretty much all of their Veluxe Pearls were gone by tuesday. 
I figured out that they must be getting their shipments the 3rd week of the month._

 
I went there tuesday and I got..sunsplosion, orange tangent, satelite dreams, li'lly, leisuretime and shimmermoss. Then I went back Friday and got the brush set. I was just there Sunday and I got Sliverstoke f/l, iris eyes f/l, royal wink, spin pink lipglass stain. =D


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_I went there tuesday and I got..sunsplosion, orange tangent, satelite dreams, li'lly, leisuretime and shimmermoss. Then I went back Friday and got the brush set. I was just there Sunday and I got Sliverstoke f/l, iris eyes f/l, royal wink, spin pink lipglass stain. =D_

 
whoa!!!! i went saturday before last (4/22) and there was no Orange tangent or Satellite dreams!!!!! Did you go last tuesday? I didn't see either color there. Damn. I want both.
The girl who worked there told me they sold out of Sunplosion by sat evening (22nd). 
I thought 21th was when they got their delivery, but now i think i might be off by a week.


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_whoa!!!! i went saturday before last (4/22) and there was no Orange tangent or Satellite dreams!!!!! Did you go last tuesday? I didn't see either color there. Damn. I want both.
The girl who worked there told me they sold out of Sunplosion by sat evening (22nd). 
I thought 21th was when they got their delivery, but now i think i might be off by a week._

 
I believe it was the 18th that I was there, or possibley before that. I thinkkkk it was the 18th. =D


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ripmyheartoutx* 
_I believe it was the 18th that I was there, or possibley before that. I thinkkkk it was the 18th. =D_

 
ok, so i was off by a week. Damn those girls for refusing to tell me when they get their delivery! I was dying for a back-up of Sunplosion after i tried it on. Oh well, at least one of them was nice enough to put aside the last Rich Ground for me after i called without me even asking.
So they'll probably get their delivery around 17-18th of may.


----------



## ripmyheartoutx (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* 
_ok, so i was off by a week. Damn those girls for refusing to tell me when they get their delivery! I was dying for a back-up of Sunplosion after i tried it on. Oh well, at least one of them was nice enough to put aside the last Rich Ground for me after i called without me even asking.
So they'll probably get their delivery around 17-18th of may._

 
Probably, the originally told me the 14th but they were being slow so it's usually between the 18 and the 19 or so. I have no money so I don't think I'll be going this month unless my friend wants to go with me for her to get stuff...


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 6, 2006)

i'm gonna stop by there on the 18th in hopes of them getting another Sunplosion delivery, i'm dying for a back-up.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if any CCOs anywhere in TX have any good items? If so, please let me know! Thanks.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 8, 2006)

Aurora, IL. Has skin finishes in. I'm sure they went so fast they may not have many left.


----------



## Clada (May 17, 2006)

Sevierville TN had a TON of lipsticks, three times the normal amount.
B-Cup, Bronx, Deliciously Rich, Entwined, Flutterby, Indie Girl, O Sheer Up,Bubbles,Teddy Babe, Birds of a Feather, Curiositease, Tease Me,
those are the ones I could remember.
L/g
Be Seen, Fool for You, Oi Oi Oi, Greenhouse, Courting Rose, Clarity, Tartlett, Ola Mango, Sweet Inspiration, Blue Memory, among others, and six Tasties. I don't remember which. Sorry.
No MSF, 
e/s
Steep, Orange Tangent, Oceanique, Lusterleaf, Folio, Rio de Rosa stand out. There weren't many to chose from.
Three lip palettes with the rhinestones on them. no brush sets, no pigments.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 21, 2006)

The CCO in New Braunfels TX had the holiday lig gelee,paints, and shadesticks mini sets the teal and magenta palettes and brush sets and all the other usual crap. But that was beginning of April and they had a flood in their storage room so they havent gotten in any shipments in like 6 or 8 wks they think they will get another one soon though within the next 2 wks


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (May 23, 2006)

The Buffalo CCO doesen't have much worth mentioning...some powders, eyeshadows (arena,living pink?,greystone,felt blue), studiofix and that's about it.


----------



## HotPink (May 28, 2006)

On my recent trip to the CCO @ the Arundel Mills Mall (MD), I was able to find Lucky Green (Finally!) and Orange Tangent.  I think I bought the last of each one, but the sales woman commented that each time Lucky Green comes in it sells right away, so I am guessing they may get it in again at some point.  I was soooo excited.  I missed it when it came out last summer.


----------



## Leanne (May 30, 2006)

I went to my nearest CCO today (in Ellesmere Port/Cheshire oaks - I'm from England) 
I picked up Chromezone 2 but they also had; 
Cream bases, lipglasses, lipgelees, a couple of pigments, some eyeshadows, chromezone 3, studio fix concealer stick, some MAC make-up bags/small cases, blotting powder, a mirror, various brushes & some other stuff. They also had a try-on strobe cream pack, which surprised me since I didn't even know they had been released in the UK.


----------



## browneyedbaby (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leanne* 
_I went to my nearest CCO today (in Ellesmere Port/Cheshire oaks - I'm from England) 
I picked up Chromezone 2 but they also had; 
Cream bases, lipglasses, lipgelees, a couple of pigments, some eyeshadows, chromezone 3, studio fix concealer stick, some MAC make-up bags/small cases, blotting powder, a mirror, various brushes & some other stuff. They also had a try-on strobe cream pack, which surprised me since I didn't even know they had been released in the UK._

 
Hiya... how much was your quad? Just curious!


----------



## Leanne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_Hiya... how much was your quad? Just curious!_

 
Hey, it had £20 written on the sticker but it was £19 when I got to the till!


----------



## velvet (Jun 6, 2006)

i went to the cco in osage beach missouri
i spoted....
l/s teddy babe, bubbles, vibrant o, meltdown, hipster, rio babe, la la lady, tempt me, tease me, lady danger, underplay, plum fm,   lots of what i think are d/c lippies i'd never heard of.
impish and tartlette lipglass and others from previous le collections i hadnt heard of (as in before mid '05)- i think blue memory was one

lots of pigments, blue storm, violet, dark soul, provence (which i almost bought) and glitters
many pro gloss
tons of powder and creme blushes - uncommon, sunbasque, peaceful, lilcent, lady blush, cherry

and lots of le and reg. nail polish - rocker, violet femme ect and i think aloe aloe
as well as all the 05 holiday eyeshadow palettes and mini shadesticks

and a LOT of ccb's including fantastic plastic
glitter liners in copperfield and sauce pot
shade blender in sorcery


----------



## Cdjax (Jun 21, 2006)

I was at the CCO in Ellenton, FL today, and they had the following things (that I can remember):

-A bunch of different Glitters
-Dark Soul Pigment
-Holiday Olive Eyes Palette (the one with Gorgeous Gold, Satin Taupe, Cinders, Tease N Teal, Gingersoft,& Pearl of the Earth)
-Holiday Shadestick Minis
-Holiday Lip Gelee Minis
-Several of the Blush Duos 
-Romantique, Lil' Minx, Mystical Mist, Leisuretime, Belle Azure, Mink Pink, Wonder Full, Blue Noir Eyeshadows (there were more that I can't think of)
-Several of the regular Lip Gelees& Lipglasses
-Brassy, Iris Eyes, Non Conformist, Frostlite, Silverstroke, Sweet Sage, Blitz&Glitz Fluidlines
-Coquettish Clarice, Daisy Daze, Aquamelon, Baumy Bronze,& some regular TLCs
-A bunch of Lipsticks, Pro Longwear, Paints,& Nail Polishes
-Penny, Corn, Sharkskin, Pink Couture Shadesticks
-Rose D'Or Bronzing Stick
-Lots of Lipmix& Pro Glosses

Also, the Lancome outlet is selling Juicy Tubes, Star Glosses,& Sweet Balms for $10


----------



## Ambonee (Jun 24, 2006)

*Ontario Mills CCO (Ca)*

I went yesterday afternoon, they had much more than usual...
e/s: Zonk Bleu, Leisuretime, goldbit, llama, and a few more
Quads: Budoir, inventive, thunder, and free to be also a few of the Christmas palettes (blue one and green one) and tailormade eye palette (not sure which one) 
Pigments: Fuschia, Provence, dark soul, violet and one more
Copperfield and mercuric glitterliner
a bunch of blushes and duo blushes 
A few pressed powders
shadestick and lipgelee sets
a  bunch of lipsticks 

and a bunck of other stuff I can't remember

Thought ya'll would like to know =)


----------



## farra712 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Destin or Foley?*

Has anyone been to the CCO in Silver Sands Outlet in Destin or in Tanger Outlets in Foley, AL lately?  It is about a 3-3.5 hour drive for me depending on which one I go to, and I would like to go, but last time I wen t to the Foley one they had nothing!!!!!!! The best thing I found was Say Yeah! and everything else was pretty much discontinued foundations and such.  My fiance and I are taking a little road trip day on Friday, but I don't want to go towards AL or FL (I live in MS) if they don't have anything, cause he also said that we could go to Baton Rouge, LA instead and they have the Pro Store there and a huge mall!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 31, 2006)

I went to the one in Albertville, MN a few days ago and they had: 

(I wrote down as much as would fit on a piece of scrap paper, and got some rather strange looks in the meantime)

*Eyeshadow:*

Moon's Reflection
Say Yeah
Electro Sky
Little Minx
Prose & Fancy
Rio de Rosa
Unorthodox
Intoxicate
Felt Blue
Behold
Silly Goose
Samoa Silk
Wonder Full

*Lipstick:*

Luv & Lust
Feelbright
Ruby Woo
Lust
Flutterby
Shhh
True Couture
Diva
Moxie
Tortilla Tan
Underground

*TLC:*

Tint Toons - large selection of these

Misc:

Shimmersouffle -- Adorn, Goldmousse, Shimmerati

Holiday 2004 lips
Holiday 2005 eyes
Holiday 2005 lips


They had a lot more than this, but this is all I could fit on my paper. 

I bought a Behold e/s & Miss Bunny TLC


----------



## Katura (Jul 31, 2006)

I go to the CO in the queenstown outlets (it just opened up) So, on my way to Ocean City MD I stop in. I've gotten about 6 eyeshadows, lashes, nail polish...

They seem to get new stuff frequently and always have plenty of MAC to choose from...I think I want to head to A Mills to check it out...


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, I live right near Arundel Mills and didnt know there was one there! I have to check that out!


----------



## ChrisChick (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 
_I went to the one in Albertville, MN a few days ago and they had: 

(I wrote down as much as would fit on a piece of scrap paper, and got some rather strange looks in the meantime)

*Eyeshadow:*

*Lipstick:*

Moxie

_

 
I wanna cry...I can't find this anywhere...


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

i just hit up the allenville premium outlets and they had preety much everything

the had the toon lip conditioners [ i got 2]
they had naked you MSF and Porclain Pink MSF
they had sweetie cake pallette
and 2 older pallettes 
they had about 10 different pigments 
6 or 7 fluid lines 
a bunch of foundations 
a couple bags 
4 different shades of blush 
2 different duo blushes
numerous shades of ES
a bunch of mac brushes
they had the older gold bronzing sticks [ i was soo tempted to but the light gold one! might go back]
they had numerous different holiday pallettes for the lips not shure of names
they had a few lip sticks 

but yeah preety much a full display haha
alot of really old rare and disc stuff

o and for the question of prices at this place all their stuff was 25% of retail 
the quads were 25$ which go for retail 35$
i got my TLC toons for 10$
and my eyeshadow for 9$
and the MSF was 13$

HTH


----------



## PinkShell21 (Oct 14, 2006)

I just went to the Ontario Mills, CA CCO today and they had:

e/s:
Falling Star
Da Bling
StarsnRockets
Freshwater
Yogurt
Crystal Avalanche
Romantique
Dazzleight

Glitterliners:
Mercuric
Pinkphonic
Copperfield

Bronzing Sticks
Studio Fix and Tech in darker shades

Pretty Indulgent shimmer powder
All the blushcremes including one Pearl (Sweet William)
Tons of blush

CCB:
Fantastic Plastic
Improper Copper

Tons of lipsticks including Body Suit and Lingerie

Tons of lipglass including Blue Memory, Negligee, and Oi Oi Oi!

Lipgleees and Lipgelle sets

Free to be quad

Temptations Teal lip palette

All the Tint Toons

Girls Got it Glitz Gloss

And some bags and brushes


----------



## missmarkers (Oct 17, 2006)

las vegas premium outlets (about a week and a half ago)

not much mac (lots of lipsticks, glosses, dark foundations), but lots of good stila! 

camarillo, ca 
some of the lure eyeshadows (the light pearly pinkish one, aquavert, mancatcher)
all of the petit glaze lipgloss things
some lip palettes, face palette


----------



## obbreb (Oct 19, 2006)

Went to the Gilroy outlet today and they have fluidlines in Sweet sage,Silverstroke,Blue Peep, Royal Wink, Non-Conformist and Waveline.
Blushes in Fever,Hunger Red, Peaceful and one I can't remember. They have some chromeglasses, all the Tint Toon lip conditioners,  TLC sticks in Angel Kiss and Rose Remedy, lipgelee Holiday set, Studio Tech foundation,Violet Undergound e/l, lots of nail polishes and lippies.Prep & prime eye in all shades and a few brushes.


----------



## XoXo (Oct 22, 2006)

my mom just bought me some stuff @ the cco in lancaster pa at the tanger outlet center..she just read me stuff over the phone because shes on a trip..but said they had no pigments or holiday palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From the things I remember, she said they had..

Blue absinthe e/s
anti establishment e/s
rummy e/s
orange tangent e/s
little minx e/s
overgrown e/s
fluer de light l/g
oi!oi!oi! l/g
plum like l/s
curioustease l/s
bubbles l/s
nada l/s
rio babe l/s
body suit l/s
bare trance l/s
crystal beach l/g
a bunch of lipglass tastis
shimmersoulfels(sp?)
living pink e/s
seedy pearl e/s
bateaux e/s
a bunch of foundations/concealers

thats pretty much all i can remember..


----------



## gummybug (Dec 1, 2006)

Has anyone noticed a change in prices at their CCO? It seems that mine (Sawgrass Mills in South FL) is now 20% off instead of 30%. I know I bought TLCs for $10 even before but they're now something over $11.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 11, 2007)

At the CCO in Aurora, IL, I was totally disappointed! I had never been to a CCO before and had pretty high expectations. Oh well. They had the holiday 2006 brush set for $33 and paints and fluidlines, couple of eyeshadows and some various other caca. Oh well. Not a huge savings either!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_Has Barbie Loves MAC hit anyone else's CCO?  I just about dropped dead when I saw it in mine today (Castle Rock, CO)._

 
Really?!?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Too bad I do not live close by


----------

